# leicht verwackelt und unscharf



## Robert Steichele (26. Juli 2004)

Hab mit meiner Kamera (Canon Powershot S50) momentan das Problem, das viele Bilder leicht verwackelt oder unscharf sind. Muß dazu sagen, dass viele davon bei schlechten Lchtverhältnissen als Schnappschüsse entstehen. Die Kamera braucht relativ lange bis sich sich scharf stellt.
Trotzdem sind dann viele Bilder unscharf.

Kann ich da was dagegen machen? Eigentlich sollte diese Kamera schon gute Fotos machen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Juli 2004)

Blitz einschalten 

Dann dürfte es eigentlich gehen oder dann immer noch nicht?

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Robert Steichele (26. Juli 2004)

Naja eigentlich blitzt er schon immer. Teilweise sind sie jarichtig scharf, aber andere dann wieder total unscharf.


----------



## Jotho (28. Juli 2004)

Das liegt an der Verschlusszeit. Wenn es zu finster ist, hellt er das Bild automatisch mit der Belichtungsautomatik auf, dadurch steigt die Verschlusszeit und es verwackelt. Ich dachte mr bei meiner neuen CAM, das geht eh leicht, und dann sind die Nachtaufnahmen etwas schwierig.


----------

